# problème pour créer un navigateur web avec xcode



## Sebaudi (16 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous 

Possédant xcode 3.2.2, j'essaie de créer des applications cocoa

Donc, voilà j'essaie de créer un navigateur web mais j'ai un problème
J'ouvre xcode, je crée un nouveau projet puis je sélectionne "cocoa application", sur la fenêtre suivante je clique sur "add"(donc j'ajoute une action)puis "existing frameworks" puis je sélectionne "WebKit.framework". ensuite je clique sur "MainMenu.xib",je continue a construire mon application avec "Interface Builder"(sans oublier de rejoindre chaque boutons a une action) puis quand j'ai fini je clique sur "Build and go in xcode",xcode enregistre bien(jusqu'à la tout ce passe pour le mieux, donc aucun problème)puis il exécute mon application je ne vois qu'une fenêtre grise sans aucun des boutons que j'y avais inséré(c'es a dire:<, >, Rafraîchir, Imprimer, Arrêter, +, - et la barre de recherche URL)

Donc je ne comprend pas ce qui se passe
Merci d'avance pour votre aide 
Regardez la première photos c'est quand j'ai fini et exécuter l'application(on vois juste une petite fenêtre grise ou il est marqué le nom de mon projet"weber") et la deuxième photos c'est quand je suis en train de construire mon application(nous voyons bien une fenêtre avec des bouton et une barre de recherche URL)


----------



## ntx (16 Février 2011)

Sebaudi a dit:


> Donc je ne comprend pas ce qui se passe


Commence par apprendre Cocoa, ça ne sert à rien de tâtonner tu n'y arriveras pas.


----------



## Sebaudi (16 Février 2011)

Ok je suis ton conseil ( tu a raison il vaux mieux apprendre) mais où puis je trouve des livres sur les applications cocoa sous Mac os(est ce qu'il y en a a la Sorbonne de Nice ) ou du moin dans quels genre de magasin ? 
Merci d'avance de votre rePonse.


----------



## ntx (16 Février 2011)

Le livre à lire est celui donné par mon lien. Il est disponible dans toutes les bonnes librairies, réelle ou virtuelle


----------



## CathyGYM (16 Février 2011)

Pour revenir à ton pb,ce qui ne t'empechera pas de te plonger dans la doc,as tu pensé à sauvegarder sous xcode et sous interface builder ?


----------



## Sebaudi (17 Février 2011)

Re bonjour
Tu me demande si j'ai sauvegardé avant ou après avoir exécuter mon application
(avant de l'exécuter je n'ai rien sauvegardé ni sur xcode ni sur interface builder, par contre après l'avoir exécute je l'ai sauvegardé)


----------



## Sebaudi (17 Février 2011)

Ah merci CathyGYM j'avais oublie de sauvegarder la construction  sur "interface builder" avant d'exécuter mon application ( maintenant Ca marche très bien)
merci bien pour ton aide.


----------

